# V-six reaches 2k, eats cupcake, rolls back into bed.



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

v-six drops dead 1 short of 2k

:4-reaper:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: breaking news*

muhahahaha


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: breaking news*

Congratulations when you make the 2k.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: breaking news*

Come on 6, drag yourself over the finish line.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: breaking news*

Still hasnt made it.....


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: breaking news*

hey six, i need to ask you a question.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: breaking news*

Just post for goodness sake and then we can congratulate you properly!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: breaking news*

It wouldn't be like him to just make that extra post. I'm sure he's at home, tapping his fingers together and grinning an evil grin as he reads the posts in this thread.

It's evil!!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: breaking news*

Come on. How long are you going to keep this up? :grin:


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: breaking news*

He probably went on vacation or something...we should spam the design forum so that he has to post something.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: breaking news*

Or dig a post in the recycle bin up. :grin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: breaking news*



eneles said:


> Or dig a post in the recycle bin up. :grin:


You should do that :laugh:


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: breaking news*



eneles said:


> Or dig a post in the recycle bin up. :grin:


now that would be a rotten trick.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: breaking news*

You're somehow still on 1999 posts. Are you deleting old posts to keep us waiting for the big occasion. Your 2000th had better be a really good one with flashing lights and ingenius use of fonts. :laugh:


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: breaking news*



koala said:


> You're somehow still on 1999 posts. Are you deleting old posts to keep us waiting for the big occasion. Your 2000th had better be a really good one with flashing lights and ingenius use of fonts. :laugh:


Okay, koala wins. No flashing lights or ingenius fonts here though, the medium is not the message (not a hint... I'm not quoting Marshall McLuhan). Major extra credit for anyone that can name the source of this quote.



> The frontiers of a book are never clear-cut: beyond the title, the first lines, and the last full stop, beyond its internal configuration and its autonomous form, it is caught up in a system of references to other books, other texts, other sentences; it is a node within a network... The book is not simply an object that one holds in one's hands;... its unity is variable and relative. As soon as one questions that unity, it loses its self-evidence; it indicates itself, constructs itself, only on the basis of a complex field of discourse.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: breaking news*

Congratulations. :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:
At last. I was sorely tempted to resurect a post from the recycle bin. :laugh:


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Congratulations v-six.:4-clap:

The Archeology of Knowledge by Michel Foucault?


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

grumpygit said:


> The Archeology of Knowledge by Michel Foucault?


ray: Yes, it is Foucault.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations - at last!!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats :4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

thanks guys


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

grumpygit said:


> Congratulations v-six.:4-clap:
> 
> The Archeology of Knowledge by Michel Foucault?





v-six said:


> ray: Yes, it is Foucault.


what kind of people actually know this kind of information? :wink:
i suppose there isn't going to be any flashing lights and stuff? :sigh:


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

freddyhard said:


> what kind of people actually know this kind of information? :wink:


Ones that Google:grin:


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i just assumed that not even google would have got that one. six won't be impressed.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

freddyhard said:


> i just assumed that not even google would have got that one. six won't be impressed.


I'm impressed by the googling skills. Is googling a verb?


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

It certainly is.



> Main Entry: goo·gle
> Pronunciation: \ˈgü-gəl\
> Function: transitive verb
> Inflected Form(s): goo·gled; goo·gling


Merriam Webster


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i'd consider it a lexicon. yeah i know...


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on your accomplishment. Now, go back to sleep and we will wake you when you hit 3000.


----------

